# live chick feeding?



## Shayne lay mongmail.com (Jun 13, 2014)

We raise our own quail,chicken and turkey chicks. How big of a Tegu can eat live chicks?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 18, 2014)

_Depends on the size of the chick and tegu. Rule of thumb is to offer prey no bigger than the size, width of their head, just the head no jowls included. Anything larger and they'll make a mess tearing it into bite sized pieces. But to prevent that you can also just cut up larger items.When doing so I just make sure there are no sharp or pointy edges from the bones._


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Depends on the size of the chick and tegu. Rule of thumb is to offer prey no bigger than the size, width of their head, just the head no jowls included. Anything larger and they'll make a mess tearing it into bite sized pieces. But to prevent that you can also just cut up larger items.When doing so I just make sure there are no sharp or pointy edges from the bones._



You'd think they'd tear it into bite size pieces rather than swallowing an item bigger than their damn head. I learned the hard way that this is incorrect.


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 18, 2014)

He said not the jowels included. The width from eye to eye is how most people measure.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 2, 2014)

_Sometimes you have to try and see if it'll fit right? It's a learning process with them also afterwards they'll usually spit it out and leave it alone or like I said start shaking, thrashing it around and ripping pieces off._


----------

